# Sunroof Drain Question......



## mylesm (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a 90 240SX with a sunroof.

I have noticed a pool of water forming on foor in my back seat.

I *THINK* the water is comming from the sunroof drain. Where do these drains go? Do they drain to outside the vehicle?


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

mylesm said:


> I have a 90 240SX with a sunroof.
> 
> I have noticed a pool of water forming on foor in my back seat.
> 
> I *THINK* the water is comming from the sunroof drain. Where do these drains go? Do they drain to outside the vehicle?


I am getting a similar problem with my 1991 240SX, I traced the problem back to somewhere around the sunroof. One thing I did notice was exess water pooling in the dome light. I think the water may be leaking in through the sunroof from there, or through the fastback lid, i still haven't found out.
Either way i'm not too worried about it right now cause I am in Nova Scotia, and well the temperature hasn't gone above freezing for about a month now...yay! Ice :loser:


----------



## Dan Merriam (Jul 25, 2019)

Going through the same thing with our 2015 Rogue. Certified used and have had it for a year and a half. First the dealer Grubbs Nissan in Bedford Tx, misdiagnosed the problem and said the rear door molding/seal was leaking letting water in the car. And charged us $145 for the diagnosis (they sent a guy in the car through the car wash multiple times to come up with this jewel). I verified that the door molding was fine. I actually took it back and told them what the problem was; that water was entering the car through the sunroof! They agreed and took two days to determine the drain tubes were clogged! And now they want to charge me $375 for unclogging them! This would be a Grand Total Dealership ripoff of $520 on a well known issue!

This was our First and Last Nissan!


----------

